# low estradiol level day 9 stim



## boots07411

i dont know why my E2 level just stopped rising... on day 3 of stims it was 106 with 2 follies. then 3 days later it doubledn to 225. yesterday was day 9 of stims and my estradiol level only went from 352. today it went to 356 in 24hrs. i only have 2 maybe 3 follies, around 17mm. this doesnt sound normal.. im freaking out over this!! does this mean i have to cancel my cycle.. i have to go tomorrow again and am so scared to hear the results... this is our first ivf attempt after ttc for 2 yrs... someone please help with any advice.. ps when the nurse called me she said to continue my same med routine and to come in tomorrow, when i asked her abut my level she sounded so sad that it didnt go up alot... oh god please give me a miracle tonight!!!!
thanks
steph


----------



## silarose28

Hi boots

Just wanted to say good luck when you see the nurse today. I hope your follies are growing nicely. Let us know how you get on.

Your follies sound a good size so it doesn't necessarily mean your cycle will be cancelled. However, even if it it is cancelled, this is your first go and they often don't get things right 1st time. My first cycle was cancelled as I only got 1 follicle - but both my 2nd and 3rd cycles led to a bfp (though I had a chemical after my 2nd).

Praying things go well for you today. xxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi boots

Just wanted to say good luck when you see the nurse today. I hope your follies are growing nicely. Let us know how you get on.

Your follies sound a good size so it doesn't necessarily mean your cycle will be cancelled. However, even if it it is cancelled, this is your first go and they often don't get things right 1st time. My first cycle was cancelled as I only got 1 follicle - but both my 2nd and 3rd cycles led to a bfp (though I had a chemical after my 2nd).

Praying things go well for you today. xxxxx


----------



## boots07411

hi silarose! just wanted to say thanks for the uplifting comments! it really does help especially when you dont understand this whole process yet. well i went to the RE today and eggs are growing. i forget the #'s. but i asked my re and he said i was gonna be a tough cookie to get prego lol. he was a little conserned but he said my whole response was low so its ok.taking my trigger tonight and ER is going to be on sunday. eek im sooo nervous , i know that it only takes 1 egg so im hoping the few i have will take!!!! ive never prayed so much im my life!!!!!


----------



## silarose28

Hiya boots

I'm so glad that things are going ahead . I only got 5 eggs second time and 6 eggs third time . I had read all kinds of stats online saying my chances were lower as a result of this . Stats don't tell the whole story though and it really only does take one ! Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## boots07411

well my E2 levels keep dropping.. :( my RE (being my 1st ivf) said he should of triggerd me when my levels were a little better (but my eggs were still a little immature) but we are still going forward with ER hoping maybe 1 egg will take. praying it does.. but if not im ok with that .. for now lol.. i will just try again in june ..and hopefully with changing of a couple things, i will have a better outcome.. trying to stay positive with all this neg stuff happening!!!! thanks for all the positive advise!!! xxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Good luck boots. FX'd for you xxxx


----------



## pluto

hi Silarose-I just had my first IVF cancelled due to poor response aswell-I just had one follicle-was gutted. It seemed like such a waste of all the injections-I can get one follicle on my own with no drugs!

They are going to change the drugs so i am hoping for a better reponse next time-its makes me feel better to hear it has happened to someobody else aswell-I'm just waiting to get new dates now and for my AF to show up aswell I guess. I'm hoping to be able to do the next cycle in april/early may.

Boots-I hope the ER goes well-let us know how you get on. I know how hard this all is.


----------



## silarose28

Hi Pluto - so sorry you had to go through this. I found it so hard and it made my next cycles all the more traumatic so I truely know how your feeling. When I read success stories about people who had got a BFP after having their first cycle cancelled I honestly didn't think that would ever happen to me. But it really can happen!!! The first go is really a trial run and they will now know more about you. A change of protocol/dosage can make all the difference. Good luck with everything.

Boots - how are you getting on?


----------



## silarose28

Hi Pluto - so sorry you had to go through this. I found it so hard and it made my next cycles all the more traumatic so I truely know how your feeling. When I read success stories about people who had got a BFP after having their first cycle cancelled I honestly didn't think that would ever happen to me. But it really can happen!!! The first go is really a trial run and they will now know more about you. A change of protocol/dosage can make all the difference. Good luck with everything.

Boots - how are you getting on?


----------



## pluto

silarose28 said:


> Hi Pluto - so sorry you had to go through this. I found it so hard and it made my next cycles all the more traumatic so I truely know how your feeling. When I read success stories about people who had got a BFP after having their first cycle cancelled I honestly didn't think that would ever happen to me. But it really can happen!!! The first go is really a trial run and they will now know more about you. A change of protocol/dosage can make all the difference. Good luck with everything.
> 
> Boots - how are you getting on?

Hi Silarose, yeah i did find it very hard as I really didn't expect it but I'm positive again now and just want to get on with the next cycle. My FS seemed to think it was from stress aswell as I was doing a lot of running around and work was really busy so next time I am going to try to take some holidays and try some things to relax. Although as you say I will probably be more stressed out for the next cycle because of it but am going to do some yoga and acupunture and hopefully that will help. 

It has made me feel so much better to hear from a few people on here that it has happened to them before and they have gone on to have successful ERs afterwards so I have to believe that will happen. Its just sometimes when I get low I wonder if I will ever see a BFP but I guess I have a long way to go yet before I give up hope.


----------

